# Gold Coast Fun



## woollmeister (Oct 3, 2010)

The rotating beam has a seat on either end and..... well, you can guess the rest! The 'thing' almost made me crook watching it go around.

The 2 vertical 'poles' behind, held a slingshot arrangement, where a couple sat in a chair, and were propelled skyward at high speed. Almost an upside down bungee jump. Strictly for the kids.....


----------



## Buckster (Oct 3, 2010)

My daughter and I rode one of those slingshot bunjee rides once.  It was crazy!  And fun!

The round and round rides like that other one though are strictly off limits for me!  I get sick just thinking about it!  They sure are fun to shoot though!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 3, 2010)

come on.. get longer shutter for a full circle!


----------



## Chris Fulton (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with Schwettylens.  I think it would be a better shot if you had the circle of color effect going.  I do think it is a good shot.  The colors are good.  Too bad you couldn't stand on a balcony and get rid of the little bit of glare in the lower left.


----------

